# House for RENT on the West Side



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

...


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

How many sqft?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

the maintenance shoppe said:


> how many sqft?


 1575


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

this house has been rented, Thanks


----------

